# global period for a suture removal



## BENKA12! (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello,
I have a question regarding a global period for suture removal when the laceration was sutured in the same facility. We do not charge for suture removal when a patient comes back during the 10 day global period. Currently, we are discussing with the billing dep. on how to charge for the suture removal. I would like to know how other facilities charge for the suture removal.
Thank you for your help,
Benka


----------



## hbair99 (Oct 18, 2017)

We did not charge for suture removal unless the sutures were put in at another facility and then it usually was a nurse only visit ie:99211.


----------

